# Sucking at running rigid conduit.



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Today I'm really tired. I ran a wee bit of rigid conduit, and I'm exhausted. My arms are tired. Any tips for rigid?

I built a junction box yesterday. In commercial, we call a 4x4 shallow a junction box. In commercial, they're 24x24x12 and have to be built with panduit and rails for those splicing things on them.

They hired a guy today who walked in with a resume and was working the next day. That's probably a pretty good feeling!

Anyway, I don't think I'll ever leave industrial. It's insane how few journeymen there are. Where are all the journeymen?

This might be an Alberta-only thread.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

kaboler said:


> i built a junction box yesterday. In commercial, we call a 4x4 shallow a junction box. In commercial, they're 24x24x12 and have to be built with panduit and rails for those splicing things on them.


what!?!?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

_Chewy is rolling around on the floor laughing._


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quick survey - was anyone expecting Katroller, an apprentice, to be _good_ at running rigid?


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Peter D said:


> Quick survey - was anyone expecting Katroller, an apprentice, to be good at running rigid?


Well, yea... I heard he was good at everything. Now who am I going to look up to?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

KLovelace29 said:


> Well, yea... I heard he was good at everything. Now who am I going to look up to?


Cletis!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Quick survey - was anyone expecting Katroller, an apprentice, to be good at running rigid?


I may have thought he was a journeyman.


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

kaboler said:


> Today I'm really tired. I ran a wee bit of rigid conduit, and I'm exhausted. My arms are tired. Any tips for rigid?
> 
> I built a junction box yesterday. In commercial, we call a 4x4 shallow a junction box. In commercial, they're 24x24x12 and have to be built with panduit and rails for those splicing things on them.
> 
> ...


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Did it take you all day to put in Panduit and terminal blocks?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> Did it take you all day to put in Panduit and terminal blocks?


The only Panduit products I'm familiar with are data-comm and surface mount raceways etc. What products are you refering to in industrial?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

stuiec said:


> The only Panduit products I'm familiar with are data-comm and surface mount raceways etc. What products are you refering to in industrial?


Wiring duct


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, there is no real reason to come here anymore.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

kaboler said:


> Wow, there is no real reason to come here anymore.


There is if you want to get the "correct" members panties in a bunch.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

GFCI protect anything lately?


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

wow I was hoping to actually see a tip or two to his question lol. jman and I are running 4" rigid this week and neither of us have much exerience running the stuff.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Lift with your legs, not with your back.


----------



## rhiesa (Jul 18, 2011)

Rigid is almost hardmode emt. First walk through where you need to run it. You can't twist a piece with a 90 if it's in a corner so you need to plan ahead. Aside from that there aren't any tricks.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

kaboler said:


> Today I'm really tired. I ran a wee bit of rigid conduit, and I'm exhausted. My arms are tired. Any tips for rigid?
> 
> I built a junction box yesterday. In commercial, we call a 4x4 shallow a junction box. In commercial, they're 24x24x12 and have to be built with panduit and rails for those splicing things on them.
> 
> ...


I don't remember being tired working with rigid unless I was the one unloading it from the truck.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> I don't remember being tired working with rigid unless I was the one unloading it from the truck.


Someone probably realized what a tool he is and gave him a hand threader to use just to watch him fight it.

At least that's what I would have done


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

mikestew said:


> wow I was hoping to actually see a tip or two to his question lol. jman and I are running 4" rigid this week and neither of us have much exerience running the stuff.


 
A stick of 4" rigid weighs 88 lbs. Eat your wheaties that morning.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

kaboler said:


> Today I'm really tired. I ran a wee bit of rigid conduit, and I'm exhausted. My arms are tired. Any tips for rigid?
> 
> I built a junction box yesterday. In commercial, we call a 4x4 shallow a junction box. *In commercial, they're 24x24x12* and have to be built with panduit and rails for those splicing things on them.
> 
> ...



Industrial even bigger. Just finished pulling 600's thru an 8 foot by 8 foot box (8'x8'x24"), there was 12- 4" conduits entering box and 12 conduits leaving box (2 rows of 6 each). Had to build wire racks inside box to support the wire, was an angle pull thru box.


----------



## Pistol_Pete (Aug 17, 2012)

Rigid isn't too bad. I had run some 1" and 2" stainless rigid in a food plant few months ago.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Pistol_Pete said:


> Rigid isn't too bad. I had run some 1" and 2" stainless rigid in a food plant few months ago.


Pics?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

mikestew said:


> wow I was hoping to actually see a tip or two to his question lol. jman and I are running 4" rigid this week and neither of us have much exerience running the stuff.


There was a decent thread recently...

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/tips-running-rigid-conduit-42113/

If you have any specific questions I would be happy to help.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

I believe 4" gal is actually 110 lbs a stick....

Kaboler , are you an apprentice or a journeyman?

Anyways...... If you plan your run correctly you do not need to make stub 90s as is the common practice (the shorter the stub the easier to spin on) and you CAN install them in corners. You must install your 90s first. Get them in place on the rack and strap them down and then spin straight lengths on to them. The trick with threaded conduit is to spin straight lengths onto the bent lengths.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

It is hard being kaboler, keep with it lad this too shall pass.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Control Freak said:


> Kaboler , are you an apprentice or a journeyman?


You may have thought he was a journeyman but he is an insulator.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

kaboler said:


> Any tips for rigid?
> 
> This might be an Alberta-only thread.


1. Go back to insulating
2. Call a professional to do it.:thumbsup::thumbup:
3. PM a mod to let them know the WHOLE site is picking on you this time, not just me.:laughing:


----------

